# Death Of A Long Time Friend



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

From Yungster:
Posted Today, 10:24 AM
"Hello everyone,

As you can see there have been some changes made to Piranha Fury. Even though you do not see me posting, I do pay attention to what is being said from the members of this website. It has been made aware to myself and the PF staff that the community is upset about the direction that the site has taken. As such, we have decided to place our focus on the hobby sections of PF and have have removed the areas that we feel are causing conflict and confusion.

Shortly we will be reposting the forum rules so that all staff and members are on the same page regarding what is and is not acceptable behaviour. By making these changes we hope that it removes the grey areas and the conduct of its staff and members is now crystal clear.

PF Team"

Since this was pinned and locked, I figured I'd post it out here. It'll probably be removed and I'll get a warning or banned but I felt the need.
It's obvious that the new management in association with the P-FURY TEAM have gotten sick of all the members that mainly post in the Lounge and are in the process of cleaning out the post whores. I'm sure the site will continue on but it won't be the same, as I'm sure that 80+ of the current members that spend most of their time in AQHU and the Lounge will drift away. especially as I'm sure the rules will now be absolutely enforced. So, here's to the shadow of the shadow that P-Fury had become, it was fun while it lasted and even these last few years were occasionally entertaining.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Did you check out P k e e p e r s yet? lol

I guess I'll be banned too, no more plant input for me?

This site is seriously dying


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Is AQHU gone?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

This site is going downhill fast, you can thank power tripping mods.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i can see why aqhu has gone. but whats with getting rid of the pic thread and the entire hof?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn thought I was the only one argueing about this for the past years.......

Cheers to everyone here that I have had the luxury of making friends with........I value most of them and them people know who they are

Bawb...Much respect to ya Sir......Hope to see around still

Cheers
Ak

HM-
Is there still a senior forum even?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

meh.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I loved all of you. It was amazing on here, some of the best lawls in the world. RIP AQHU! Peace out!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

check ya pm...dt


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Piranha Fury wants to move forward and continue to grow as a hobby forum, these changes have been made for the best interest of the site and its members. Growth sometimes requires change. I think we can all agree that since the site changed hands, the main focus of the site had changed. Members were being lost by just sitting back and doing nothing. It is impossible to please everyone, we realize that we will lose some more members but hope that those that are truly in love with hobby will stay and continue to offer their advice and experiences to new upcoming members


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This kind of sucks. I remember all the mods screaming to us "Nothings Going To Change!". Wow man. I cant believe AQHU and all the picture threads have just been "deleted".

I remember that post I made in the padded room about this sites eventual demise. I then posted something saying that I probably was just "overeacting and nothing will happen".

Guess I wasnt and was actually right .

Anyways Im going to go cry now







.



ksls said:


> Piranha Fury wants to move forward and continue to grow as a hobby forum, these changes have been made for the best interest of the site and its members. Growth sometimes requires change. I think we can all agree that since the site changed hands, the main focus of the site had changed. Members were being lost by just sitting back and doing nothing. It is impossible to please everyone, we realize that we will lose some more members but hope that those that are truly in love with hobby will stay and continue to offer their advice and experiences to new upcoming members


Im 100 percent sure that you dont believe a single word of what you just posted K.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just wish the uppers here would have taken the advice of the "more" senior based members before they were all ran off......Instead they choose to cater to the newer members

Anyhow
Moral of the story is----

Change is needed one way or another here....

Cheers
Ak


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just WOW


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Can't say I'm sad about AQHU being gone, but I'm surprised it was just axed along with all of the other awesome threads. I'm actually sad the picture thread is gone. As much as I understand this is a piranha hobby forum, the lounge is the coolest forum i've ever been a member of. I guess piranha owners are just generally cool people


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

ibtl


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

gone already....bahahaha


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ksls said:


> Piranha Fury wants to move forward and continue to grow as a hobby forum, these changes have been made for the best interest of the site and its members. Growth sometimes requires change. I think we can all agree that since the site changed hands, the main focus of the site had changed. Members were being lost by just sitting back and doing nothing. It is impossible to please everyone, we realize that we will lose some more members but hope that those that are truly in love with hobby will stay and continue to offer their advice and experiences to new upcoming members


that is such a crock and you know it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow a.q.h.u is gone along with the rest of the h.o.f the funny pics thread and all the other great pics threads









why not just lock it for fucks sake

I backed up fury for a while but its true... the new members are being catered to and the older members are being chased away (good or bad)

and cuz...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Piranha Fury wants to move forward and continue to grow as a hobby forum, these changes have been made for the best interest of the site and its members. Growth sometimes requires change. I think we can all agree that since the site changed hands, the main focus of the site had changed. Members were being lost by just sitting back and doing nothing. It is impossible to please everyone, we realize that we will lose some more members but hope that those that are* truly in love with hobby will stay and continue to offer their advice and experiences to new upcoming members*


that is such a crock and you know it








[/quote]
you need older members to do this... otherwise its the blind leading the blind. The members here that truly love the hobby have moved on or are moving on...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys need to realize its not K who has done the damage, its the higher ups. Shes just a messenger because she has to be.

I personally know for a fact that she is as upset as we are. You can say whatever K, but I know how you feel. Your one of us.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> You guys need to realize its not K who has done the damage, its the higher ups. Shes just a messenger because she has to be.
> 
> I personally know for a fact that she is as upset as we are. You can say whatever K, but I know how you feel. Your one of us.


Wow
I agree with ya for once

Or another bullshit post from you...
One can never tell


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Change is needed and I think this is the right step. I hope most of the members decide to stick around anyway.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JeanLucPicard said:


> Change is needed and I think this is the right step. I hope most of the members decide to stick around anyway.


You should be creaming your pants.

AQHU is deleted.

99% of the people you hate will be banned/move on.

The floor will be all yours in a months time.

Congrats!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love how the format changed and this site is now trying to compete with a certain other site








seriously come the f*ck on

countdown to ghost town day:1


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

It's really funny seeing DT say this place is going downhill when it was his gang and himself who started its downfall with the endless thread derailments, inside jokes, clicque/gang mentality and overall bad attitudes.

I welcome the new blood and the change. In fact, I might have to start venturing back into the hobby forums and start getting active again.

A nice "spring" cleaning was in order. I'm hoping some of those members who have gone to that other forum will start making their way back here.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Change is needed and I think this is the right step. I hope most of the members decide to stick around anyway.


You should be creaming your pants.

AQHU is deleted.

99% of the people you hate will be banned/move on.

The floor will be all yours in a months time.

Congrats!
[/quote]

He'll probably make a big exit speech and then come back with a different name.....

oh wait


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Change is needed and I think this is the right step. I hope most of the members decide to stick around anyway.


You should be creaming your pants.

AQHU is deleted.

99% of the people you hate will be banned/move on.

The floor will be all yours in a months time.

Congrats!
[/quote]

He'll probably make a big exit speech and then come back with a different name.....

oh wait
[/quote]

I'm not sure why or how we ever got onto such bad footing with eachother but it is a shame.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

JeanLucPicard said:


> Change is needed and I think this is the right step. I hope most of the members decide to stick around anyway.


You should be creaming your pants.

AQHU is deleted.

99% of the people you hate will be banned/move on.

The floor will be all yours in a months time.

Congrats!
[/quote]

He'll probably make a big exit speech and then come back with a different name.....

oh wait
[/quote]

I'm not sure why or how we ever got onto such bad footing with eachother but it is a shame.
[/quote]

I just hate everyone to be honest....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

:laugh: I have those days too


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

unlike you i still participate in the hobby threads and will until the site is a ghost town

counting on your posts in your glory days like some dirty f*cking hippie in the 80's whining about how its not the 60's









f*cking looser

I hope this site can bounce back to what it was... but unfortunately i don't see that happening any time soon


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> unlike you i still participate in the hobby threads and will until the site is a ghost town
> 
> counting on your posts in your glory days like some dirty f*cking hippie in the 80's whining about how its not the 60's
> 
> ...


"loser"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I honestly dont care about this site anymore. I will be on my best behavior just so I can see its demise.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> unlike you i still participate in the hobby threads and will until the site is a ghost town
> 
> counting on your posts in your glory days like some dirty f*cking hippie in the 80's whining about how its not the 60's
> 
> ...


"loser"
[/quote]
thank you


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow bob calm down

If you're so excited about the site having problems, and you're actually keep a count until its a ghost town, than just go. It's one thing to think it has problems, its another thing to be excited about it and count the days until it fails.

Just peace out, man.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Its a figure of speech I'm not actually counting down the days... more of saying the days of piranha fury are numbered and its coming close to its end or at least to the point that it is not the number 1 piranha site anymore for information.

Im calm 10p


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its never been a top piranha site because people like 10 pointers feel the need to complain about a handful of off-topic section posters than actually post in the hobby sections.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Well this thread looks different...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

JeanLucPicard said:


> It's really funny seeing DT say this place is going downhill when it was his gang and himself who started its downfall with the endless thread derailments, inside jokes, clicque/gang mentality and overall bad attitudes.
> 
> I welcome the new blood and the change. In fact, I might have to start venturing back into the hobby forums and start getting active again.
> 
> A nice "spring" cleaning was in order. I'm hoping some of those members who have gone to that other forum will start making their way back here.


 Those members that you hope will come back? Moved on, not walking through that door. This isn't a spring cleaning, this is the new owners stating that this is no longer a social meeting place. The problem with that, is that all sites end up becoming social sites unless there is a constant turn over of members. Point is, how many times can you answer the same questions and how many people need to answer it? Aquariums are actually really simple once you understand them and piranha aren't really difficult fish to keep, you could put piranha information into a fricken FAQ, there isn't a real need for an ongoing forum for it.

This site has always had cliques and you used to be in a couple of them, so don't be disingenuous. I'll agree that AQHU encouraged the stupidity but to cut out BULLSNAKES Picture thread because of all the bitching is just a statement from the owners that this is now a serious site and nobody gets out of line. I absolutely guarantee many suspensions and bannings soon.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

For the record I don't think pfury and p keepers necessarily have to be competitors. I think they have different styles and appeal to different groups.

Any Bawb good post, I wash a bit rash...but I agree I miss that pic thread. BSnake updated that thing 10 times a day.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

JeanLucPicard said:


> For the record I don't think pfury and p keepers necessarily have to be competitors. I think they have different styles and appeal to different groups.
> 
> Any Bawb good post, I wash a bit rash...but I agree I miss that pic thread. BSnake updated that thing 10 times a day.


You were 17 when you first posted here, I've pretty much seen you and E-Thug "grow up" kind of. I can't say that about any other sites I've ever been on. IF P-Fury dies, I'll miss it, I won't lie.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Too bad he was ran off b/c someone wanted to prove a point.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I love each and every one of you guys!...







....and I will continue to be loyal to P-Fury!...







.....and I was given senior member status on No Solicitation Allowed so I will oblige them as well!...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> For the record I don't think pfury and p keepers necessarily have to be competitors. I think they have different styles and appeal to different groups.
> 
> Any Bawb good post, I wash a bit rash...but I agree I miss that pic thread. BSnake updated that thing 10 times a day.


You were 17 when you first posted here, I've pretty much seen you and E-Thug "grow up" kind of. I can't say that about any other sites I've ever been on. IF P-Fury dies, I'll miss it, I won't lie.
[/quote]

Same, 100%. I don't care what anyone says, when you find a group of people you interact with every day for 5 years, even if its just for 2 minutes, you get to know them for better or for worse...even if things turn sour, you still feel a sense of community. I hope this place survives and thrives again, same with P keep.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Too bad he was ran off b/c someone wanted to prove a point.


It absolutely does. You thought you saw power-tripping before? Oo-fah, wait until the rules get posted again. Stay on topic or get whacked.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> For the record I don't think pfury and p keepers necessarily have to be competitors. I think they have different styles and appeal to different groups.
> 
> Any Bawb good post, I wash a bit rash...but I agree I miss that pic thread. BSnake updated that thing 10 times a day.


You were 17 when you first posted here, I've pretty much seen you and E-Thug "grow up" kind of. I can't say that about any other sites I've ever been on. IF P-Fury dies, I'll miss it, I won't lie.
[/quote]

I never thought about that... I was 19 when I started my account.... wow that's intense


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you are younger than i thought you would be^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was 14 when I first opened this account. 6 years playaz.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I was 14 when I first opened this account. 6 years playaz.


I don't think you suck. Just saying.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

guys. relax. 
it sounds like a freaking funeral in here. the lounge is still here. have at it. all that really happened was the lounge was moved to the bottom, aqhu was deleted since the chatroom should host all that kind of talk, and the long dead picture threads were cleaned out.
i have zero emotion about any of it. and believe me, ive had more then my share of posts in those threads.

so anyways, see ya around the threads.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bob351 said:


> I love how the format changed and this site is now trying to compete with a certain other site


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i was 13 when i joined since were all posting ages









To set the record straight I'm not jumping ship but im pissed at what is happening and do care what happens to the forum... I don't want the community atmosphere to turn into a site with pure hobby no community like every other question and answer generic b.s forum... I think i speak for quite a few members when I say you come for the hobby you stay for the lounge/community... to have threads in the lounge some that have been running strong since 06 and threads that still get a lot of traffic to just get deleted not closed but outright deleted without a care to me is worrying. That being said I hope p-fury can bounce back to its former glory but I have my doubts since its no longer that community based forum but IMO it seems to be heading in the opposite direction.

another thing... the lounge is deader than sh*t today other than this thread no new posts since yesterday...

you want to keep the older members around killing the lounge is not helping. As you can see from this thread most of the members commenting are from 06 05 and 04 the ones that actually care about this site enough to stick around all these years vs getting there question answered and leaving...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> I love how the format changed and this site is now trying to compete with a certain other site











[/quote]
yeah not so much. the lounge has been requested to be bumped to the bottom for a LONG time. by multiple mods and former mods. its actually something that makes sense and was done for obvious reasons. to showcase the more relevant topics/threads. trust me, no one here is trying to steal ideas from a "certain website". however that "certain website" seems to be a carbon copy of this website if you ask me.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Much better at the bottom. It makes sense


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So far lounge is dead... its got no new posts today that is pretty rare around here... and most members who stay long term have most posts in the lounge other than a select few like hannibal and frank among a few others

trolling the community... thats been going on for years only now there is a word for it... the teams from 06-07 that would fight in every thread that was the pinnacle of trolling on fury


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> however that "certain website" seems to be a carbon copy of this website if you ask me.


thats because that certain site has one of the originators from this site... =


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought you were leaving?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

JeanLucPicard said:


> I thought you were leaving?


never said that... read the first line from my rant if you got the wrong message









I'm sorry if i killed your stiffy by staying... I know its been a very special day for you, you've probably been through a box of kleenex already.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I masturbate when the Lounge moves to the bottom of the page.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I wouldn't go that far... all i was getting at is you probably blew a load or two when you saw a.q.h.u was gone, since all you do on p-fury is bitch about it.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

WTF is going on here? Its too bad one cant reach though the comp, and slap another in the face...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mantis said:


> WTF is going on here? Its too bad one cant reach though the comp, and slap another in the face...


lol


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

This site used to be the BEST! funny pics, lawls...

guess ill go register at p-keepers, check it out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mantis said:


> This site used to be the BEST! funny pics, lols...
> 
> guess ill go register at p-keepers, check it out.


Alot of seniors are their man...check it out for sure...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im starting a site with a few p-furians. Its invite only. Its going to be called diabolicalhaters.com. Were going to take the inturnetz by storms. Porn, hataz of the diabolical kind, tricks, marks, mark ass tricks, trick ass marks all welcome.

P-fury = sh*t fury


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

do it


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Chicks with guns thread is gone???Good job! Let the ZOSICK's flood gates open!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ya we out


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Since I started a new job i have not been as active. Come on today and BANG! It was like as if I walked into the twilight zone!

Its a mistake deleting the HALL OF FAME, etc. Its the most active part of the forum and alot of the members who post in there are a tight group of friends even if it seems like they hate one another! Its tough love!

I have not owned a fish in over three years after my Rhom died. But have kept active on the forum posting in all parts of forum. Mostly in the Lounge as its where alot of the 'guys' are.

Viewed the lounge today and it looked like nothing was going on. Nothing interesting at all! This is where the HOF came in handy! Always something new going on in there.

Well I guess if anyone wants to get a hold of me send me a message and I'll shoot you my e-mail or SKYPE.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Since I started a new job i have not been as active. Come on today and BANG! It was like as if I walked into the twilight zone!
> 
> Its a mistake deleting the HALL OF FAME, etc. Its the most active part of the forum and alot of the members who post in there are a tight group of friends even if it seems like they hate one another! Its tough love!
> 
> ...


There's a place you can go where you will be welcomed... only it's like fight club


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beat you to it boobah


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

It does seem like the Apocalypse is upon us, well at least most of the family is still at P-keepers. I had alot of great times here, but now they seem far and few in between. If it isn't broke, don't fix it Yung.

Yung you are loosing the cream of the crop when it comes to members , these guys know almost everything their is to know about piranhas.The best thing you can do is bring the old sites content back through your db back ups. If you continue to drop important topics a lot of members who visit on a daily basis from the old p-fury will just simply disappear, never to return. That makes your investment worthless. You might as well sell the domain and move on.This is just a suggestion from a loyal member for now.
peace


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel really bad for the members that donated to this site. On behalf of the community I would like to apologize to those members for wasting their funds on a site that has become such an ignorant and blatantly disrespectful place to its members.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

DT, why dont you just leave then?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JeanLucPicard said:


> DT, why dont you just leave then?


Because Im a longtime member whos beloved by many, adored by the masses. Im an OG in the truest sense. Ask anyone what members they think of when they picture p-fury. They'll say SYM, aka E-THUG, aka Danny Tanner.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> DT, why dont you just leave then?


Because Im a longtime member whos beloved by many, adored by the masses. Im an OG in the truest sense. Ask anyone what members they think of when they picture p-fury. They'll say nitrofish, and others
[/quote]
you are indeed an OG daniel. glad to have you staying around


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> DT, why dont you just leave then?


Because Im a longtime member whos beloved by many, adored by the masses. Im an OG in the truest sense. Ask anyone what members they think of when they picture p-fury. They'll say SYM, aka E-THUG, aka Danny Tanner.
[/quote]

I got your back in the yard, homes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I accidently clicked an ad







. I probably just made Yung a dime or something.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What really amazes me is that now that the entire point of this site's existance is to make money off ads, they're deliberately doing things that will lower the amount of traffic through the site. If I were slightly more nuts I'd start howling about conspiracy theory's.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My thoughts on the downfall of PF-

1) You guys post 4 pages in a day that whine but cant even post past a page in the discussion forum in a few days. Focus some efforts on the actual forums as oppsed to the lounge and we would get alot more new members. Even most members in the lounge had fish at some point so it is not like they are unable to participate outside the lounge. Some spend hours a day in the lounge but have no time to spend 10 miuntes to answer a few basic questions? Active hobby forums will get new members not an active lounge.

2)There is no set rules and enforcements. Sure there are "rules" but they are broken daily with no punishments. What I think is there should be a jury of members and mods to vote to decide about bans and such as in the past when I was a mod decisions always seemd to take a long time toust hit a stalemate. Either write some rules and stricktly enforce to the T or if you don't want to axe people outright then there needs to be some vote that can be taken based on the situation. It is a fair shot for the accused and will yeild some yess of no results. Eveney body, mods included seem to have their own opinion on punishments which lead to inconsistencies which I think better rules and a jury system would far exceed mods discussing something for a week waiting for everybody to agree on something not everyone will always agree on. N3p is a good example of this. He was being discussed for a long time and for a while the vote was at about 4-4, eventually he lost but the point is I think there should be a larger group to vote and some 2days- a week voting time to vote before the poll is closed and results read. Personally, I think Jeff was often trying to appease everybody too often without seeing not everybody will always agree so we need some method to make the finial decision while giving a vote to more then just a few mods. With mods alone the votes often came in slow so if there was a secondary group as well more votes can be cast so we are not waiting a couple days to get every vote in. If you vote great, if not you can vote on the next one. For secondary group I mean like a MAB and not just any members. As long as the MAB continues to consist of member who want to participate and vot I think it would work well.

3) PF needs strickter policies on trolls or a hidden troll lounge similar to 18+ hidden forums. If you don't want to ban alot of trolls at least give them a hidden area away from view. If they troll out side of their area they can get punished severely.

So in summary:
-post more in discussion. 
-a system to make decision on suspensions, bans....
-Either get rid of trolls outright or give them a hidden forum to use so they can still participate outside their forum as long as it is not trolling

I may add more later.



Piranha Dan said:


> What really amazes me is that now that the entire point of this site's existance is to make money off ads, they're deliberately doing things that will lower the amount of traffic through the site. If I were slightly more nuts I'd start howling about conspiracy theory's.


yung=Serrasalmus collector from the cove sent here to eliminate pf so his site can get some actual members?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

P-Fury functioned just fine the way it was for the 4 years I was a member here. The rules were allowed to be bent but not broken, if you really fucked up the mods would come down on you like a sledge hammer.
Then one of the new mods (who's name I don't think I need to mention) got all uppity about enforcing a rule (omg I see a chick in a thong and she's hotter then me I'm offended) and a favorite long time member left.
Then our fearless leader decided to sell out and was replaced by a douchbag who's never even looked close at a Piranha and who's only concern is how many ads he can cram on to each page.
It's not the members or behavior that's changed. sh*t rolls down hill not up.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Personally, I think Jeff was often trying to appease everybody too often without seeing not everybody will always agree so we need some method to make the finial decision while giving a vote to more then just a few mods. With mods alone the votes often came in slow so if there was a secondary group as well more votes can be cast so we are not waiting a couple days to get every vote in. If you vote great, if not you can vote on the next one. For secondary group I mean like a MAB and not just any members. As long as the MAB continues to consist of member who want to participate and vot I think it would work well.


First Sean...the idea of a Member Advisory Board was mine...and it was tried here at pfury. It worked for a little while...but in the end...it kind of died out. The main reason was because when it was enacted...we had a lot of troubled members...after that was cleaned up...there wasnt anything for them to do. I do like the idea of member representation irrespective of staff...which is why I resurrected this idea recently on another site. Feel free to use it here though...I think it is a good way to get members more involved in the direction of the site.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Maybe P-Fury needs Team Knock-it-off. When members, new or old, start doing something that's questionable in content, if you think it's inappropriate, just post, "Knock it off". That way the sites self-policing and mods only need to step in if it becomes factionalized*.

* 10-15 minutes after implementation


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Personally, I think Jeff was often trying to appease everybody too often without seeing not everybody will always agree so we need some method to make the finial decision while giving a vote to more then just a few mods. With mods alone the votes often came in slow so if there was a secondary group as well more votes can be cast so we are not waiting a couple days to get every vote in. If you vote great, if not you can vote on the next one. For secondary group I mean like a MAB and not just any members. As long as the MAB continues to consist of member who want to participate and vot I think it would work well.


First Sean...the idea of a Member Advisory Board was mine...and it was tried here at pfury. It worked for a little while...but in the end...it kind of died out. The main reason was because when it was enacted...we had a lot of troubled members...after that was cleaned up...there wasnt anything for them to do. I do like the idea of member representation irrespective of staff...which is why I resurrected this idea recently on another site. Feel free to use it here though...I think it is a good way to get members more involved in the direction of the site.
[/quote]
I think they don't nee to be regualrly active with trouble makers. The only thing the group would need to do is vote when needed and add to the discussion if they choose. More or less it would be little differnt from being a regular member aside from adding a vote in a poll. No added responsibilities just keep the MAB filled with members who are farily active anyways.

In all honstly right now I feel like I am between the two sites as I disagree with some things here and I think over there is heading into a pf2 despite what some overthere are saying. If I had the time or knowhow id probably just start a new site my way but thats probably years off now.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Which is why I suggested something like this on the other site. I guess starting your own site would be best....it is a little different on the other side of the fence.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yung=Serrasalmus collector..? WOW!!!

now it all makes sense...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

AQHU is now closed? Muhahahahahaahaaha! 









That's some classic sh*t right there.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So long. Fury has been good to me since January 07!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

When P-Fury was sold someone posted a link they found on google about the company who bought*us* out. It said they have KILL plently of web forums shortly after buying them out all with all forced changes they make, zillions of ads they put up and just over all pissed off members that they moved on.

Some are saying this is a good change to the forum. They are wrong. And soon enough this forum will consist solely of 'n00bs' who post a couple a question or two and leave and never return.

The biggest part of this forum was the lounge! Plently of new topics and faces in there every day! You can only discuss fish for so long before you are bored of reading the same ole questions and related stuff.

With the lounge soon to be non existent what are members going to do? They are going to leave P-fury and view other web addresses that they have in their favorites. All because there there is not enough to keep them tuned in.

42,573 Topics
868,190 Replies


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

The lounge is still here.

The sports section is still here and instead of AQHU we have chat, where you can still talk about anything you want and respond with /posts or smilie faces.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I donated money to this forum and wont give a penny more ever again while its in this destructive companys hands!!!

I dont regret giving my hard earned money to the forum because when I had P's the forum helped me in every step of the way! This was well before the site was sold.

But I am like the others. So long and it was a GREAT forum while it lasted! I'll swing by PK from time to time!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Hold the door man, right behind you.








To all my friends and foes, it was great while it lasted but due to the bullshit that's going on this will be my last post.

\thanks the band for their final rendition of "Nearer My God To Thee" and boards lifeboat


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Deleting those threads was like deleting a hell of a lot of this sites soul.

It's also a massive middle finger to all those that participated here prior to the sale of P-Fury.

If whoever owns this site does not realise that, then they deserve to fail in an epic way.

I am amazed and appalled.

Seriously wtf?! 7 years I have been here, mainly it was for the snakeheads to start as I had some nice ones that those in the states could not keep









Then it was the saltwater forums, but mainly it was the "People" I came here for, and the fun.

I can't believe how stupid the owner is.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hold back the reigns there, fellas!...Everybody is seriously overracting here!...First of all, I love each and every one of you guys!...I'm good friends with the vast majority of my fellow P-Furians....I agree about those damn ads being a pain in the ass and how the website has slowed down...Most of us are in agreement on that...Having said that, I agree that the pic threads shouldn't have got taken down (however, all of the stuff that got posted in Bullsnakes thread you could easily find on the internet and/or by googling it!), but I could give a rat's ass about AQHU!...I only posted there once in a blue moon and the rest of P-Fury is just the same as it ever was....the Lounge and Box Seats are still here and so are the hobby forums....What the f*ck is the big deal?!...Are guys really hurt that bad that you can't cyber one another 24/7 in AQHU?!...The only purpose that forum served was for post whores and attention whores...If anybody remembers way back when we had the "should AQHU be closed" thread I *PREDICTED* this very thing would happen!..







..that if it got shut down, people would bitch and complain and not post anymore!...the chat room basically serves the same exact purpose..









I also mentioned the fact that if you were to remove the lounge (that hasn't happened yet), that traffic here would be *DULL, DEAD, and BORING!*....Little or no traffic whatsoever except for the occassional newbie that pops in to ask a question about the hobby....As one can clearly see, we are already heading down that track....and remember, that P-Keepers is a no nonsense site focusing more directly on our hobby and there will be no tolerance for spamming, post whoring, trolling, etc...







....Personally, I will be doing a 50/50 split in terms of participation and posting on both P-Keepers and P-Fury alike...Until they actually remove the lounge or start charging us to become members, we really don't have a whole lot to bitch about!...Just keeping it real, folks!..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The Power Trip mod's that would not just leave you alone for the little stupid stuff made the site stag.. the new owners having no idea about anything.. not being around and anytime you ask them about something you get a.. I'll go ask the other guys if we can// Yungz your worthless.. The site has crashed more and more since day one of this take over being public... I did some research on this company.. they are advertising whores.. they have taken over dirt bike forums, wrestling forums.. and killed every one of them they care nothing about the hobby an that was obvious from day one.. The crap on here has gotten unreal.. This place use to be so much more.. its no longer worth the aggravation or the fight.. a forum can't run on over bearing mods pushing BS down your throat.. just won't work out... all newbs won't keep it together either.. This place had a lot of dedicated knowledgeable guys that really helped out.. an even before the new forum they stopped posting and were not active at all on here..Even the good fish suppliers that have been a part of this for years.. left.. the good guys slowly started to leave without word.. it's not the same an won't be.. I'm done here as well

P.S. I edited my post to clean it up.. as i am going to do things in the best form possible as requested by some friends


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ya this place sure has gone to the sh*ts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

If you guys have nothing better to do than rip apart this website, then by all means leave. Apparently, you have out grown it and will go elsewhere. I however am staying and look forward to speaking to the members that decided to stay and also welcome the new members that come along.

This thread has more than ran its course. It gave the members the opportunity to voice their feelings, plain and simple. For those of you that do wish to stay, we of course welcome and value your experience. For those that are leaving, I am sorry you feel so betrayed but it is what it is and only you can decide if you wish to be a part of it.


----------

